

Show HN: Points – Summarize web pages into a few bullet points - hughrjones
http://pointsapp.co/index.php

======
greenyoda
I tried summarizing the following URL, and the output it returned was just the
first sentence:

[http://blog.sueraisty.com/lessons-learned-from-co-
founding-a...](http://blog.sueraisty.com/lessons-learned-from-co-founding-a-
tech-startup/)

~~~
hughrjones
Sorry that Points was unable to summarize your page. It can summarize most web
pages but occasionally is unable to adequately summarize a given page. I will
check this link out and try to adjust the algorithm to be more accommodating.

------
hughrjones
Hi everyone,

I am a high school sophomore and I created Points to summarize online reading
assignments. It's available currently as a web app and an iOS app is almost
ready for launch.

I'd love to answer any questions you may have and would appreciate any
feedback!

------
huac
does a good job here ([http://blog.samaltman.com/the-days-are-long-but-the-
decades-...](http://blog.samaltman.com/the-days-are-long-but-the-decades-are-
short)) but would like to see more than 3 points. on other pages, it tries to
make each point very long after stripping formatting, which makes it just as
difficult to read

~~~
hughrjones
Thanks for the feedback! I am going to introduce an option to change the
maximum number of points soon.

------
jstoiko
Nice. You should call it tldr

~~~
hughrjones
Haha thanks

